# Savageaccutrigger not working correctly?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I recently acquired a Savage rifle with the accutrigger, but I'm afraid it isn't working correctly. I was under the impression that the main trigger would not move unless the accutrigger was pulled back first. But, I am able to pull the main trigger without moving the accutrigger mechanism. 
Anyone have experience with this trigger system? Is it something I can work on? Would it be a warranty issue that Savage would take a look at? Am I even correct in assuming that something is wrong?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know the answer but here's a good vid to explain how it works.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does moving the main trigger without the safety being pulled first let the firing pin fall? If it does, I would suspect a warranty issue. If not, it may be like a lot of guns that will let you pull the trigger with the safety "on" without letting the gun fire.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It is working correctly. 

The middle trigger safety is simply a stop for the main trigger/sear. The main trigger will release from the sear and move a little bit but the middle trigger safety will catch the real trigger and prevent the gun from firing.

The video above shows this very well.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm still going to try and take it in to a Savage dealer (I need to get the screw to adjust the trigger pull anyhow). It probably won't get any use this year, but hopefully it will take a big'n next year in Kansas.


----------

